# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Need help in quoting a loft conversion 50 sm ceilings to be lowered from 3.4 to 2.4

## Rubberhead

Hi I would love a sit down or a chat with someone who could point me in the right direction about this loft conversion that my carpentry company has under taken. My company is less than a year old but business is booming and I would love to talk to someone about if I have priced and scheduled the job right as it is $150000 Reno. I would like to know how long it would take for 4 chippies , two labourers and myself managing the works till completion etc have plans and approval and would really appreciate some advice . I'm a quality carpenter level six advanced from Europe and this will be my largest project I've undertaken to date so I want as much knowledge on the subject as I can gather.  
Regards rubberhead

----------


## intertd6

> Hi I would love a sit down or a chat with someone who could point me in the right direction about this loft conversion that my carpentry company has under taken. My company is less than a year old but business is booming and I would love to talk to someone about if I have priced and scheduled the job right as it is $150000 Reno. I would like to know how long it would take for 4 chippies , two labourers and myself managing the works till completion etc have plans and approval and would really appreciate some advice . I'm a quality carpenter level six advanced from Europe and this will be my largest project I've undertaken to date so I want as much knowledge on the subject as I can gather.  
> Regards rubberhead

  i dont know know what a level six advanced carpenter is but here the step from a carpenter to builder is a mighty one, as carpenters don't have accurate estimating or advanced business skills which a builder must posses or access. If you have gone about the quote in the right manner allowing for all components of the quote such as, profit, insurances, materials, waste, labour, scaffolding, supervision, time frame, contingencies, overdraft facility & security of payment from the client then your going to have to engage a consultant to check over your quote for any major errors or omissions, until you build up your own labour for materials cache of records then your going to have to use some other form of reference resource.
regards inter

----------

